# Best Wordpress Plugin or software for selling T-shirt designs



## CharlotteZmax (Mar 16, 2015)

I wanted to sell designs on the gallery page of my blog, as well as a few others from people I work with. I would like to know if there's a plugin I can use in Wordpress, or a software I can use that will allow me to do that. 

I would like to be able to set prices, and give commissions to the designs created by others. I've been thinking of using WHMCS, but it's built for web hosting, and not for selling shirts. I wonder if Magento would be a better pick for this.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

I am not familiar with magneto so I cannot speak as to whether it is a better choice, but you can use wooCommerce with the extension product vendor and I think it should achieve what you want 

http://docs.woothemes.com/document/product-vendors/


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

See what you think about inkyrobo. Online Product Design Software: T-Shirt Design Tool @inkyrobo


----------



## digitalbiz (Mar 23, 2015)

Try woocommerce plugin.


----------



## inkyrobo (Dec 22, 2014)

BidsMaven said:


> See what you think about inkyrobo. Online Product Design Software: T-Shirt Design Tool @inkyrobo


Hello Bidsmaven, Thanks for mentioning us.
Our software is available as developer version as well as in opencart extension. Very easy to start your business with. Our software comes with easy documentation and highly descriptive video tutorials. Also our support staff is friendly and will help you store up and running immediately. We run exclusive offers for T-shirtForum users. PM us if any interested buyer 

Thanks again.


----------



## DolphinShirtCo (Sep 28, 2015)

looks like one of the nicest free ones ive seen.


----------



## Buttonfactory (Jan 10, 2014)

Hello
I'm missing the options for rounded/shaped text.
it would be very important for my needs....


----------



## Vila14 (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi guys. Inky what discount do you give? Thanx


----------



## rawbert (Dec 7, 2015)

Woocommerce is the best free store plugin for Wordpress. It's pretty easy to set up and use.
Plus you can get plugins that allow your customers to custom design the t-shirts. I just installed and about to test MyStyles $9.99/mo and also looking at the $40 Fancy Product Designer. From the same vendor another nice one is the Multistep Product Configurator for WooCommerce.


----------

